# 2012 6.2 liter



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking for info on the 6.2 liter gas engine. I know they have been on the market for a while now and am wondering if there's anything bad about them. We are getting rid of two trucks with the 5.8 liters in them and I'm not really sure I want to spend and extra $10,000.00 per truck on a diesel engine. Any info would be appreciated.
Unfortunatly I can't order the ecoboost in them because they will be F-250's.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

diesels have been destroyed by the gov IMO, they are supposed to have ~400 hp/ft.lbs and while I dont own one, ive test driven one and was very impressed with it


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

mustangman02232;1473658 said:


> diesels have been destroyed by the gov IMO, they are supposed to have ~400 hp/ft.lbs and while I dont own one, ive test driven one and was very impressed with it


You were impressed or were not impressed? Just wonder as you said the gov destroyed them and they are supposed to have 400hp or torque.  
I drive one and I'm impressed.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I drove one as well and know someone who has one and they like it. Problem is that I don't want to keep a truck longer than 4 years so I'm not sure it make sence to buy a diesel unless the gassers are pigs on fuel.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea prob not. They sometimes have the no charge diesel option but i don't really think its "no charge" more of a play on words. So far just the heater on or in the DEF tank has gone. Been on back order for a few weeks now.


----------



## chknman (Apr 1, 2007)

I've got a 12 with the 6.2 in it. F-250 standard cab long bed with a 100gal fuel tank in the bed and a 9ft. western pro plus on the front it plows like a beast.Even for a 250 it doesn't sag the front end down no more then then when the 9ftr was hooked up to my 2008 f-350.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a 11 F-250 with the 6.2. Lots of power, almost too much. Gas mileage sucks. Have. 8' boss with wings, pushed it no problems. Must turn off the traction control or it won't go anywhere. Wish I could get a superduty with the Eco boost engine.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Grassman09;1473704 said:


> You were impressed or were not impressed? Just wonder as you said the gov destroyed them and they are supposed to have 400hp or torque.
> I drive one and I'm impressed.


I was impressed with the 6.2 gasser, diesels are getting ruined by the gov with DPF, urea, and EGRs, its choking them, my old 90 7.3 used to do 20-22 mpg empty, new trucks are no where near that, and not worth the extra $.50 a gallon, even my 6.0, while it has all the power in the world and is good on fuel and have never had a wrench on it, maintence is alot more expesive on a diesel as well as a higher initial cost


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

My 07 CC/LB gets 17-18 highway, this truck is a good truck, just got ahold of my 2012 CC/SB yesterday! And I love it!, But getting to the 6.2 gasser question, my dealer has a 2011 F250 6.2 that he gives me when I take my 07 in so I am not down a truck, pulling the 18' mowing trailer it got 11mpg, empty it got around 14, my 2012 so far is getting 19, oil changes are more costly but the power is incredible in both, if you are ok with 14 then get the 6.2 if you want better the 19 in the diesel is where its at, but a few people have told me once I break it in it will get anywhere from 18-21


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I just picked up a new 2011 F250 left over with the 6.2 on Thursday. I traded in my 2004 Ram Cummins for it.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

How do you like going from a cummins to that 6.2? Ive thought about going from diesel to gas in the coming years too


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Wll Ihave 97 F250 hd with only 52.000 S/C 8ft bed and what is nice s twin tanks which Ihave not seen on any of Newer Gas models.Which is awsome for being out 4-5 hrs with out a fill up.Must say on the HWY it is awsome about 15-18 Butn Local and stop and go city Yikes!!! 8-10 with aload on it.I did here ford is Developing a ECOBOOST for 250 & 350 next year 2013 late???? Take it for what its Worth.......................


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

OhioPlower;1481916 said:


> How do you like going from a cummins to that 6.2? Ive thought about going from diesel to gas in the coming years too


I rarely tow and when I do it's only a couple atvs. The diesel was way more than I needed, but it was fun to just have a diesel. It was also a 6 speed, so after 9 years of rowing gears....I had enough. Plowing with it absolutely sucked. I like being back in a quiet automatic.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

NICE

Owning a DEISEL TRUCK,SHIFTING GEARS AND RUNNING A PLOW....COOL 
Having a plow truck with AUTOMATIC TRANS AND PEACE AND QUIET

PRICELESS..............


----------

